# More Good News of Tracey Alley - Updated Jan 15, 2011 at at 08:00 pm CST



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Latest update from Trace: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,49060.0.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh no!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the update, Jeff. I've been wondering how she's doing. She'll continue to be in my thoughts while she gets better.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Very sad news. I will be hoping she recovers quickly and that her family stays strong! <3


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you for posting that, Jeff.

I'll send all the healing thoughts I can.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Oh my gosh, what happened? I wasn't aware she was sick. I'll definitely keep her in my prayers and hope for a speedy recovery. Thanks for letting us know, Jeff.


Here'e the thread she started on KB.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,46717.0.html

I copied Cynthia's post from another forum.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh, wow.  I sure hate to hear that.  I'll also send good thoughts her way.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

This is horrible. Tracey is such a fun, creative, and nice member of this community.

Sending all good thoughts her, and her loved ones', way.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh no, that's awful!  Please keep us posted on anything you hear, and we'll keep the positive thoughts going her way.


----------



## Beth O (Jul 9, 2010)

How awful.  Please let her family know that we're sending good thoughts/prayers her way.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I'll put her on the Sisters of Providence prayer network right away! 
(It can't hurt...)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I truly hope she gets better.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that.  I'll keep her in my thoughts and prayers.

Thank you for posting this, Jeff.

Vicki


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

This is terrible news and I hope that Tracey knows that all of us wish her a speedy recovery. My thoughts are with her. Get well soon Trace. 

Phil


----------



## CDChristian (Jun 4, 2010)

That is so awful! I'm definitely going to direct some positive thoughts her way.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Prayers have been sent. This is very sad to hear. She seems to be a wonderful person.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

So sorry to hear this.  I'll keep her and her family in my thoughts.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the update here, Jeff.

Many prayers her way.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know. I am praying for Tracey.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh, Tracey, lots of healing, get better soon thoughts and prayers going out. I was just thinking of you today, too. Sending energy and blood-enriching thoughts your way.

Thanks so much for the update, Jeff.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

My thoughts are with her.


----------



## John Hartness (Aug 3, 2009)

Terrible to hear. My thoughts are with her.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I just moved all of Tracey's books to the top of my TBR/R pile. I am praying that she comes out of this, and I want her to have some new reviews when she does.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh no.  Please tell Tracey I'm thinking about her and praying for her when she wakes up.

Dawn


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know, my thoughts and prayers are with her.


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

I really don't know what to say to that, I had no idea that her body was ill. Good luck doesn't feel like saying enough, putting her in my prayers doesn't feel like doing enough.

I hope that she wakes up soon


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

This is so sad...  she's so young!


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Get better, Trace, and if you read this, you're wonderful!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

This is terrible news!  I sincerely hope she gets better as soon as possible.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh, this is terrible! I hope she gets better and quickly.


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the update, Jeff.  Sending good thoughts Tracey's way.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Sending big love and prayers to Tracey.


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

So many wonderful sentiments posted here....


We hope you get well soon Tracey...I look forward to your witty comments again soon!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Warm hopes for Tracey's quick and complete recovery.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Thoughts and vibes from Ohio


----------



## j.m.zambrano (Jul 16, 2010)

More prayers sent for Tracey.  Second to all the good wishes for recovery.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Oh, no  . Hope you're feeling better soon, Trace.

Sandy


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

Prayers said. Hoping for a fast recovery.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

This is shocking news. I do hope you recover in the near future, Tracey. I will be thinking of you and your family. Thank you Cynthia, for keeping us informed--my thoughts are with you.
Ann.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the news about Tracey, distressing as it is. She is in my prayers, and I'll be hoping that we get some better news soon.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Jeff, Thank you for passing along the message from Tracey's sister.  I knew from the other thread that she was still in the hospital, but thought she was doing better.  Prayers and good wishes for a full recovery Tracey!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Very sad to hear this.  Hoping things take a turn for the better soon.  Meanwhile, keeping her in my thoughts.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I'll pray for her. Hope she gets better.


----------



## Budo von Stahl (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, my.  Thoughts and prayers going out to you.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

My fingers are crossed that this is just a temporary setback, and that she'll soon be on the mend.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I hadn't seen the first thread so was shocked to see this one. I'm sending good wishes her way, and hope for a turn for the better.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Really enjoy Tracey on the boards and I'm sad to hear that she's relapsed again. Traded a couple posts with her on Goodreads recently and it sounded like her numbers were back on the rise.

She'll be a part of my prayer life until I hear she's up and running again. My wife'll be praying, too.


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Healing thoughts flowing in her direction.

Lynda


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for keeping us updated, Jeff and Cynthia.

Tracey and her family are in my prayers.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you for posting Jeff. Sending Tracey good thoughts.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

I had no idea, either. Thanks for posting this and I'll keep her and her family in my thoughts. Get well, Tracey!


----------



## Ryl (Nov 25, 2010)

How awful!  I'm praying for her recovery.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Very sad.  Appreciate the update.  Sad it's not a happy one.  Will be in my thoughts no matter what.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Tracey, dear neighbour across the ditch, you're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I was so sorry to read this and will be thinking about Tracey - she is also regarded very fondly on the UK KUF where she has been a much appreciated contributor and is missed. I really hope she will be back soon.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know. I'm not really one for saying a pray but I'll make an exception in Tracey's case. She was one of the first people to welcome me on the site and has been a great support ever since.

Mel


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I missed the first thread, so thank you for posting this, Jeff. Keeping Tracey and her family in my warmest thoughts.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

I'm very upset to read this, especially after she seemed to be getting better. Lots of healing thoughts and prayers.

Get better, Tracey. There's lots of archaeology waiting to be discovered by you.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

oh my goodness. I'm so sorry to hear this. She is one of the people who always made an attempt to make this poor noob feel at home. My prayers go out to her


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Hang in there, Tracey. We're all thinking of you. Get well soon.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh, man. She just started communicating again this week, saying she was getting better. So sorry to hear this. I'll say a prayer.


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

I wondered.  She sent me an email last week, and I never heard back from her after I replied.  I pray that she gets better.


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this.   Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I will add my prayers to the group.
Hopefully we will soon hear that all is well.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Sending healing prayers, and the power of all our positive thoughts.


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Sending deep prayers, positive thoughts, healing wishes and anything else I can muster.  Then starting all over again.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Eager for any updates; praying for good news.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Her and her family are in my prayers.  I hope she recovers soon!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Get well, soon, Tracey...KB a little less bright without you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cynthia and Jeff, be sure to let Tracey know we're all thinking of her!!

Betsy


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

So many of her bumps and thumps lately were about her health-- I was so hoping she was doing better!

Thank you for posting this, Jeff; I hope she turns the corner and begins her way back to full health soon.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Tracey's sister, Cynthia, has graciously sent us an update:



> I and my whole family greatly appreciate your concern for my sister. She's currently still unconscious in ICU and will be seen tomorrow by a haematology specialist coming down from one of our major Brisbane hospitals. We're hoping and praying for some answers soon. In the meantime all your thoughts and prayers are much appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Cynthia


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Let us all hope that the specialists will find a solution and that Tracey will get better soon.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Perhaps the thread title can be updated with the latest? (At this time perhaps Update From Sister.) The current thread title makes it frankly hard to see it and gives me a queasy feeling to click on. It'd also quickly allow people to know if there's something new.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> Perhaps the thread title can be updated with the latest? (At this time perhaps Update From Sister.) The current thread title makes it frankly hard to see it and gives me a queasy feeling to click on. It'd also quickly allow people to know if there's something new.


This is a good idea, Jeff. I was afraid whn I read the thread's subject that the news was even worse...maybe a change to reflect that she's gravely ill?

Betsy


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

from another Aussie to Tracey, sending you best wishes that your specialists will soon have you back to good health.  And my best wishes to your family, it is a very difficult time for them.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

All my best wishes go out to Tracey, hoping for a speedy recovery.

Ian


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It is upsetting to read about someone that you have come to know who has encountered health challenges.
Tracey has always been so helpful and upbeat about things in general.
I hope that she beats this one.

Just sayin....


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Sending healing thoughts and good wishes your way Tracey.  We need to see you back here soon.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear it. I have also been in contact with Tracey in recent months via these boards and other, but I didn't realise she was gravely ill.

I hope she makes a good recovery, Cynthia. Thanks for letting us know, Cynthia and Jeff.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I really miss talking to Tracey.  My love, thoughts and prayers are going out to her.  Thanks, Jeff.  Please tell Cynthia thank you from all of us and to be sure and let us hear when things start looking up as I know they will. We all miss her sister very much on the boards.


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Thinking of Tracy and her family and sending wishes for a complete recovery.

Delyse


----------



## David Greene (Oct 16, 2010)

I thought I'd paste in a poem I found that Tracey posted here in June from her book Reflections: A Modern Anthology (published under a.k.a. Lea Martin):

The truth

Calling all lovers of mysterious and macabre
The spooky unknown, nature's own wild card
Believers in dragons, unicorns, ape men
The Loch Ness monster, mermaids and golem

U.F.O'S, spaceships and little green men
Lost planes and ships or living again
Mysterious paintings, animals and ghosts
Just give me truth not elaborate hoax

Cause I'd like to believe in fairies and elves
In the mythical phoenix and Atlantean shelves
But I'd rather have truth, no matter the cost
Even if all of life's mysteries are lost

--Lea Martin


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I sure hope they find answers soon. Tracey is a sweet, lovely lady, and I miss her smiling face on the forum.


----------



## G.L. Douglas (Jun 27, 2010)

Praying on my knees that she has the Spirit of God dwelling inside her, and that His grace and mercy will rain down with a miracle healing through the wisdom and skills of the physicians in her care.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm continuing to keep Tracey in my prayers, and hope that there are answers soon. She is missed here on the boards, and I look forward to the day that she's back.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting that poem, David. I never read poetry because I usually fall asleep after the first two lines, but this one I read through.

My prayers are with Cynthia as well as Tracey. From everything Tracey has posted throughout her ordeal, Cynthia has been a wonderful sister, supportive in every way.


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

G.L. Douglas said:


> Praying on my knees that she has the Spirit of God dwelling inside her, and that His grace and mercy will rain down with a miracle healing through the wisdom and skills of the physicians in her care.


 I'm right there with you on this. Tracey was the first to kindly welcome me the Kindle Boards. Beautiful prayer!


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with Tracey and her family.  I can only imagine how this is for them right now.

Karen


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for keeping us updated Jeff.  I hope that doctor from Brisbane can help.  Get well soon Tracey!


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh my gosh, I'd missed Tracey's earlier post on her illness. How frightening. My thoughts and prayers are definitely with her.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

> Hello all,
> 
> I am truly touched by the wonderful thoughts, well wishes and prayers for Trace. She's pretty special to me and her whole family.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the bogus date on the earlier update.

Jeff


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeff,

Thank you so much for forwarding the latest update to our KB community.

While I understand her condition is still quite serious, it is a wonderful relief to find out they've isolated and diagnosed the problem, and that it a treatable condition that will eventually allow her to resume being her normal self.

I for one will continue to keep the prayers coming. I'm sure that goes for most everyone here at KB.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the update, Jeff and Cynthia. I, too, continue to keep Tracey and family in my prayers.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you for the update.  I am so relieved they have found the problem, and that it is treatable.  Sending prayers of gratitude out, and continued prayers of healing.

Vicki


----------



## Laurensaga (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I am glad they found the cause of the condition and she is not getting the correct treatment. Medicine can be a tricky field. My best wishes to Tracey and her family.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the update.  I was a little afraid to open it, but am relieved.

Hope she does well.


----------



## iamstoryteller (Jul 16, 2010)

So happy to hear there is better news. We will keep our prayers coming...

Sharon


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Very happy that they've figured out the cause, and know how to fix it. All the best to Tracey and her family!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Great news, glad to hear that Tracey will pull through. I was worried about her condition. Thank you Cynthia, for the good news.
Ann


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm glad to hear they think they can get a handle on it!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

That is great news. Take your time getting home, Trace. We'll leave a light on for you!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Such welcome news. The power of positive thinking must be working - keep it up peeps


----------



## Debi F (Nov 10, 2010)

That is wonderful that they'll be able to treat Tracey's condition. Praying that her recovery is speedy and that she feels herself soon!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Good update
Thanks


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

good news, but better would be that she's home. keeping her in my prayers, still.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Adding my prayers to the rest for Tracey.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Doing a cautious happy dance here. 

Instead of a get well card, I'm going to buy one of Tracey's books.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

That is hopeful news. Thanks for posting it. 

Sending positive thoughts to Tracey and her family...


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks so much for the update!  I'll keep praying, but it sound like, hopefully, she's got this thing licked.


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

What a relief.  Praying for her continued improvements and fast recovery.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Sending many happy thoughts and love her way!


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

Good news!  Hopefully it is a quick recovery.


----------



## Beth O (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you for the update, and even more thankful that this is treatable.


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

Great, great news that it's treatable!


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you so much for the update, Jeff! Drying tears of relief right now.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I truly hope everything will work as they plan and that Tracey will be back on her feet in no time. Jeff, thanks so much for keeping us updated!

__We miss you,Tracey! Get well *VERY* soon!!__ <3<3<3


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm thankful that she is in the hands of a good medical team that was able to diagnose her.  The prognosis sounds very promising.


----------



## j.m.zambrano (Jul 16, 2010)

Great news that Tracey's condition is treatable.  My prayers continue.


----------



## Ryl (Nov 25, 2010)

What a relief to at least have a diagnosis! Here's hoping the treatment is quick and effective.


----------



## Budo von Stahl (Aug 31, 2010)

Fingers still crossed but big sigh of relief.  Fight on, Trace!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks so much for the update.

Jenna


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's good news...thanks Jeff and Cynthia!

Betsy


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks you for sharing this information with a whole league of folks across the world - we may be cyber friends, but friends none the less.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the update.  Hopefully, all will be back to normal sooner rather than later.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting an update. I'm so glad she has a diagnosis and a treatment plan now. I'm praying for Tracey and all of her family.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Glad to hear they have figured out the problem and are treating it.  She and her family remain in my prayers.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

This is a great update!  Half the struggle to getting better is finding out what was wrong in the first place.    

I look forward to her post "I'm back!"


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

And sending thoughts to Traceys family as Brisbane is now under flood threat. I hope that her family live in higher ground as they do not need any extra stress.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Pushka said:


> And sending thoughts to Traceys family as Brisbane is now under flood threat. I hope that her family live in higher ground as they do not need any extra stress.


Thanks for mentioning this, Pushka. The flooding situation looks very serious, and must be frightening for all those affected.


----------



## G.L. Douglas (Jun 27, 2010)

Praise you, Father God, your word is alive. Wherever two or more are gathered in your name, you are in our midst.  Thank you for Tracey's miracle.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

I saw Jeff's update just now, but be assured that it made my day! I'm so glad that the condition has been identified and can be treated. I hope she will be doing better soon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hopefully, Tracey will be awake tomorrow or Thursday at the latest. 

She's been in hospital for so long and this illness has incapacitated her for months now. Before she got so sick, she had lowered the prices of her books to 99 cents. 

It would be nice, sort of like sending her a get well card, if some of you bought one of her books. I've already purchased one and I'm going to get the second in the series as well.


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

My prayers are with you, Tracey, for a continued recovery.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

> Hello again,
> I have more good news regarding Trace's condition. She is responding extremely well to the Intragam infusion therapy and the doctor's expect she will be well enough to leave ICU tomorrow or Friday at the latest. She is still kept under a light sedation but has periods of wakefulness which has given all of us great hope.
> 
> This is a truly wonderful community and I and my whole family cannot express how thankful we are for your thoughts, prayers and well wishes. We are praying for a speedy recovery from this point onwards.
> ...


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Wonderful News!!!


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

I am so happy to read this good news!  We are all waiting for Tracey to rejoin life!


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

I am so happy to read this good news!  We are all waiting for Tracey to rejoin life!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm so relieved! That's great news. Hopefully she'll be back on her feet soon, feeling better than ever. I'm sure she'll get a great kick out of this thread, too.

(Hi Trace! So glad you're better!)


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

This is excellent news. I'm guessing her previous partial recovery was spontaneous but now it sounds like they've found an effective treatment.


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

wonderful news! We're all thinking about her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

YAY! Double YAY! Triple YAY! 

We'll see you soon, Tracey!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm glad she's going to be ok.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Wahoo! Hoping the news only continues to get better.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Good good good news
Glad to hear this    thanks so much for the updates


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I was kinda holding my breath until I read this report.
Praise God.
We are so happy for this positive progress for Tracey.
Thanks for the news, Jeff.


----------



## tbrookside (Nov 4, 2009)

It's really good to hear this latest news.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

That's great that she's doing better!    Wonderful news.  Thanks for the update!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Great news.  Just shows how resilient independent writers really are.


----------



## Debi F (Nov 10, 2010)

And there is much rejoicing!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the wonderful news!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Very pleased to hear the good report! The prayers will continue.


----------



## Free books for Kindle (Jan 8, 2010)

Wonderful news to hear that she is on the mend. I too think it would be lovely to buy a copy of one of her books (who knows if enough of us do so perhaps she'll earn enough to treat herself in someway?)

Her books are here:

Linky

I bought a copy of all of her Kindle books (there are only 5 at 99c each).


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Prayers continue. I'm so glad she's improving.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Awesome news. I hope she makes a full recovery soon!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Awww, FANTASTIC news this morning!  :dancin':


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

That's excellent news indeed!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Wonderful news! 

Take care, Trace...wishing you a speedy recovery 

Sandy


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

This was lovely news to wake up to!


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Yessss!


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm very happy to hear this good news. Continued T&Ps for speedy and complete improvement. Thanks for the update, Jeff.


----------



## John Hartness (Aug 3, 2009)

Very glad to hear this!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

GO Tracey!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

So glad to hear this. Great news!


----------



## L. A. Burton (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm glad she's recovering.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Wonderful news!

Happy to hear Tracey is on the mend!!

Nancy


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, that's so good to hear! Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Many thanks to Jeff and Cynthia for keeping up updated on Tracey's progess.  What a relief to have a diagnosis and a plan of attack (especially when that plan appears to be working so well!).  I'm still praying for Tracey and her family.


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

I've been away for a few weeks and read through this thread with horror, until I just had to skip to the last page. While I didn't exchange pm or betas with Tracy, I feel I know her from her posts. I'm glad things are looking up, but this sounds so serious I'm sure she can use all the prayers and loving thoughts she can get--so I'll add mine.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you for the update, Jeff & Cynthia. That is indeed wonderful news. I'll keep my thoughts with her until she's safe and home again.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Great news!!!!!!


----------



## Beth O (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update, and so glad to hear she is on the mend.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

That's great news!  Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Hooray!!!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

If anyone would like to send Trace a letter or get well card, PM me and I'll give you her mailing address. Cynthia says that she's now on the way to the hospital and will update us on Trace's condition later.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So very relieved!


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank God Tracey is doing better. I look forward to hearing about a speedy recovery.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

That's great news!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm very happy she is responding well to treatment.    That's fantastic news!

Vicki


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

[quote author=Trace's sister, Cynthia]
Hello all,

The best news yet. Trace was removed from ICU into a ward and her condition is now labelled as stable. She's very, very tired and very weak but will continue receiving the treatment and doctor's are hopeful for a release from hospital mid to late next week. She will continue to need monitoring and outpatient treatment for some time but for the first time we truly feel she's really on the mend.

Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers. I know they have helped aid Trace's recovery. I miss her terribly.

Cynthia
[/quote]


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

What great news! Thank you Cynthia and Jeff! Give Trace a hug from all of us.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

That's wonderful news!  Thanks for the update!
Dawn


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Hurray! I can't imagine the enormous RELIEF her family has now. That's terrific news!

The writer in me can't help but wonder... did she dream? Will she have new material for her books after this experience?


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

What wonderful news!  It keeps getting brighter and brighter


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Excellent news. And much more positive now the doctors know how to treat it that this time she'll make a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the update, that is so good to hear.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Wonderful. I'm so happy to hear she's out of ICU and on the mend.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes!!!! Great news!
Hugs and prayers still heading Tracey & family's way.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

This is wonderful news! YAY!



kcmay said:


> The writer in me can't help but wonder... did she dream? Will she have new material for her books after this experience?


I wonder that too... Ohhhh! We're already putting her back to work!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great news!!  

Sending healing thoughts and prayers to Tracey and her family.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

YAY Tracey! Keep healing girl! {{{ POSITIVE HEALING THOUGHTS}}} Sent to you.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

WOOT!!! Awesome news :does happy dance:


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Free books for Kindle said:


> Wonderful news to hear that she is on the mend. I too think it would be lovely to buy a copy of one of her books (who knows if enough of us do so perhaps she'll earn enough to treat herself in someway?)
> 
> Her books are here:
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that link. I need to buy a couple more to complete my set.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Wonderful news! Thanks for the update 

Sandy


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

That's such wonderful news. Thanks goodness for that specialist. Thank you for the update Jeff/Cynthia!


----------



## JJWestendarp (Nov 2, 2010)

That is wonderful news. I pray everything continues to get better.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for the updates. Continuing with the healing T&Ps!


----------



## iamstoryteller (Jul 16, 2010)

That is wonderful news, just the headline brought tears to my eyes. Thanks for keeping us posted, Jeff.

Sharon


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Lovely to see the updated title, and such wonderful news!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Someone needs to get the girl a laptop now so she can swing by and say hi. She has a 9 page thread devoted to her, least she could do is show up


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Budo von Stahl (Aug 31, 2010)

Great to hear!  Keep us up to date!


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Good to hear Tracey is on the mend. We get to know so many people on the board. Sometimes I've seen her posts in the conversations. So it was sad to hear she was ill. Glad to see the update. I'm going to add my positive energy and restful thoughts for healing. Rest up and get better Tracey!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Yay!!!!!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Thumper for posting these so I could use them too!


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

That is really wonderful news!  Cheers to the specialist from Brisbane, braving the epic flood to save Tracey, even though his home is likely underwater by now.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

> Hello all,
> 
> The news continues to be good. Overnight Trace's haemoglobin count rose from 58 to 65. While that is still less than half of what is the normal range, 120 - 140, it is the biggest rise she has had since her collapse.
> 
> ...


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Great, great news!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm so happy to hear bits and bits of good news everyday about her.  Thanks for keeping us posted!!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I believe she does have a laptop as she previously corresponded from hospital. Hope the next update will come via her laptop.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

YAY!! She just gets stronger and stronger! Go Trace! YEAH!


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Really excellent news. Get better soon, Tracey .


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Go Tracey GO!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's hoping you come back stronger than ever, Tracey (and that your house is warm and dry!)


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Terrific news


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Yay!!!! Can't wait to hear from her.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Awesome!  Will keep the prayers and well wishes coming, but I'm so glad to hear that you're on the mend


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I've been following this thread since its inception, and this is truly great news.  Appears things are starting to reverse themselves and Tracey'd doctors are starting to get everything under control.

What a great update.  Many thanks for posting it, Cynthia and Jeff.


----------



## iamstoryteller (Jul 16, 2010)

That is good news. Those counts will make Tracey feel immensely better.

Thoughts and prayers remain with her and her family...

Sharon


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Hurrah! Even better news!


----------



## Chris Hallbeck (Sep 25, 2010)

Getting better and better


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Such good news!  Go Teacy go!

Betsy


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Rock on, Tracey! You're getting there.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

No, that wasn't a 6.9 quake on the US West Coast, that was me doing a happy dance! Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Ryl (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear that she's improving!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Wonderful news! Hope to hear from Trace herself very soon 

Glad you're on the mend, girl!

Sandy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Good news.

That's what I'm talking about!

Just sayin......


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks again, Jeff, for the update.  It's really good to know she's doing better and better.  Looking forward to her next post.


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Perhaps we should begin a collective chant, "Trac -ey, Trac-ey" . . .


----------

